# Pain in the side of my leg



## Guest (Jun 15, 1999)

Hi there......does anyone get pain in the back of there butt cheeks over to the side of one leg on the outerside of the thigh.. I feel like I want to stretch the muscle out, but I cannot quite get it to do it.. If I lay on that side of the leg at night by some mornings I pay for it and it is sore alot of the day...My physical therapist helps that area alot,,, but alas, she is moving far away, and I have cried and cried over this because she knows my body very well, and knew exactly the techinques to use for me....If anyone has any advice????????Does exercise help to loosen it up or stretch it out??????OI need to know.......thanks. Donna


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi DonnaB,Is it like your hamstring? Have you tried the one the runners do before they race? Squat down and with both hands down on the floor in front of you, bend one knee up and stretch out the other leg behind you. Also try lying on one side and bending the top knee and pulling it towards your chest. I don't know if that's the muscle you mean. If not, maybe you could get some exercize tips from a physical rehab or fitness center. Hey DonnaB, maybe you could help me out with this one. When people type lol, LoL, or LOL, do they mean "lots of luck?" I hope that's right, because I've written it too, and hope it was appropriate. Your question reminded me of something I'm going to put in a new posting. Thanks, Moldie ------------------


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 1999)

Hi Moldie.. no they mean Laugh out Loud.... You must have said something funny.. so they are laughing out loud.. At least that is what I was told...I dont think it is my hamstring.. On the side of my leg....It is definetely where some of my tender points are with the fibro.. they must be hurting.... I will try to do what the therapist said.. Some days it is worse than other depending on what i do.. Talk to you soon.. Donna


----------



## Debi (Dec 4, 2004)

Hey Donna,I have a stretch that may help. Lay on your back with your knees up, feet on the floor. Turn right leg in, putting calf/ankle area on your left thigh. Now with both hands pull easily on your left knee. This will stretch your right glut, then switch legs.I have a great book on 'Stretching' by Bob Anderson which shows you exactly what stretching exercises to perform to stretch specific muscles. Don't know if you have it, but I think it's worth the $12.00 it cost.Of course, always make sure you're warm before stretching. I turn the a/c off and do housework until I just start to perspire. Then, I put on some relaxing music, turn out the lights, and stretch.Good luck, hope this helps.Debi


----------

